# GERD nausea and IBS



## Isis5244 (May 4, 2003)

Wow, I just had a reallllly long night. Have any of you experienced anything like this?I was diagnosed with GERD 2 years ago, IBS mostly C a year ago. Pepcid has always worked for me in the past, though I know it's not immediate. This time I only had Zantac inthe house. Gaviscon also has always been very reliable with the Pepcid, and often by itself. About midnight I started getting that gurgling/burping thing with a pressure. It kept getting worse and soon I was spitting out the fluid that kept coming up. Next I became very nauseus, then the diarrhea started. After the diarrhea each time the nausea went away for a few minutes. All kept getting worse despite taking 2 Zantac and drinking Gaviscon out of the bottle. It was as if my body just suddenly wanted all the food out, what was in my stomach would come up and what was lower down would go down. I didn't know which end of me belonged on the toilet from one minute to the next. It didn't calm down enough to sleep until about 4:30AM.I had an awful headache all evening and didn't feel right before going out for dinner. I had sushi with a little wasabi, but that has never bothered me in the past. What happened last night has happened twice before in the last several years, has never been clear if it's related to food at all.More confusion. I called the primary care doc first, was told to give it another half hour, then if the Zantac hasn't worked yet, go to the hospital ER to make sure it isn't something else. Since this has happened before and I've had my heart checked out each time, I decided not to go to the hospital this time. Then I called my new GI doc, who told me first that this is very mysterious, very unusual. He said Zantac doesn't work that well anyway and Gaviscon isn't even an antacid. That was a surprise to me. He said to use Maalox or Mylanta instead. Then he suggested baking soda and warm water, which I did. It think worked, though slowly if that's what did it. It was over 2 hours more before I could sleep after that.What do you all think about this? Is it really that unusual? Would love to hear what you think...


----------



## Meesh (Apr 8, 2003)

One time I felt nauseous and with IBS-C, food stopped up and when bent over, part of my dinner ended up in the sink! All night reflux despite sleeping upright. I wish I had the diarrhea--it gets rid of my nausea on the rare times I have diarrhea. So I think what you said makes perfect sense to me--your body was spitting out the food both ends. Not fun and scary, I am sure--I was. Hope you are feeling better. Meesh


----------



## Isis5244 (May 4, 2003)

It really was scary. I'm thinking now it must have been food poisoning and that the reflux happened because, well, it's just a weakness and all hell was breaking loose. I can't figure out anything suspicious I ate that day though.You're the first person who's told me bowel movements relieve your nausea, that's the weirdest thing about this. It's really good to hear someone else knows what I'm talking about. Thanks for responding.


----------

